
Show HN: DIY Simple Virtual Reality Goggle. Simpler Than Google Cardboard - inkwash
http://www.folovr.com/
======
billconan
this is not a good design in my opinion. you have a big opening on top leaking
light.

When I use oculus, sometime light leaks through the nose opening, that ruins
the immersive feeling (because you will see the glare of the screen, or see
light when the scene is supposed to be dark).

one of the required materials is "Google Cardboard Lenses", where do I get
those? If I had cardboard, I would not dissemble it. I can't peel off
pepperoni from one pizza in order to make another pizza.

also, the two examples you gave for the lenses, both links seem to point to
the same
[http://www.folovr.com/img/lens.jpg](http://www.folovr.com/img/lens.jpg)

~~~
inkwash
@billconan, the principle behind open designs is that the lenses literally
"project" the image into your eye, and the screen brightness would always be
higher than the ambient light. Try the design once maybe?.

Regarding the lenses, we currently cannot point you to a vendor who sells one,
but there are a lot of options in ebay/aliexpress, or even your local hobby
shop.

P.S: Thanks for pointing out the link issue. Fixed it.

------
intrepidkarthi
checked the video. Where can I get all the accessories if I want to make this
in bulk? Do you guys take orders and deliver internationally?

~~~
inkwash
We do take custom bulk orders, and can ship worldwide. Do email us your
requirements.

